# New Anthology: Gwyneth Jones, Pat Cadigan, Justina Robson etc.



## Ian Whates (Feb 13, 2008)

NewCon Press will be releasing a new anthology in March, themed on 'communication' and featuring fifteeen stories from some of the best women authors around.

MYTH-UNDERSTANDINGS
edited by Ian Whates​ 
Communication: the imparting or interchange of thoughts, opinions, or information.​ 
featuring a World Fantasy Award winning story from
*Gwyneth Jones *​ 
plus original stories from:
*Pat Cadigan, Storm Constantine, Justina Robson, Tricia Sullivan, Freda Warrington, Liz Williams, Leigh Kennedy, Deborah J. Miller, Sarah Pinborough, Kim Lakin-Smith, **Kari Sperring, Heather Bradshaw, Elizabeth Priest *and *Claire Weaver*​ 


Fifteen stories of science fiction, fantasy, dark fantasy and horror, showcasing some of the very best women authors in today's speculative fiction marketplace.​ 


(apologies, for some reason I can't get the cover image to appear here.  It can be seen at: http://www.bsfa.co.uk/bsfa/website/community/default.aspx?g=posts&t=53)​ 
cover painting, "Wayland's Smithy" by Anne Sudworth
cover layout and design by Andy Bigwood​ 
Full contents:

1. Introduction – Ian Whates 
Myth
2. Owl Speak -- Storm Constantine
3. Seaborne – Kari Sperring 
4. And Their Blood Will Be Prescient to Fire – Freda Warrington 
5. Do You See? – Sarah Pinborough 
6. Queen of the Sunlit Shore – Liz Williams 
7. Heart Song – Kim Lakin-Smith 
8. The Grass Princess – Gwyneth Jones 
Understandings
9. Found in the Translation – Pat Cadigan 
10. TouchMe™: Keeping in Touch – Heather Bradshaw 
11. We Shelter – Leigh Kennedy 
12. Dinosaur – Deborah J. Miller 
13. Further Orders -- Elizabeth Priest 
14. The Tollhouse – Claire Weaver 
15. Body of Evidence – Justina Robson 
16. The Ecologist and the Avon Lady – Tricia Sullivan 

*Fifteen stories, 224 pages of speculatibve fiction at its best!*

The book will be issued in two formats: 

A 'large format' paperback (210mm by 148mm) edition -- £9.99
A hardback edition limited to just 150 copies, with each copy individually numbered -- £18.99

The book will be launched on 21st March at this year's Eastercon and is available to pre-order from Newconpress science fiction short story anthologies welcome page with Angelbot by Fangorn


----------



## Susan Boulton (Feb 13, 2008)

Ian, I take it you will have copies for sale at Eastercon?


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, indeed, SJAB -- the book will be launched on the Friday (at 6.00pm) and will be available to buy there. Many of the authors will hopefully be present at the launch to sign copies -- Liz Williams, Justina Robson, Freda Warrington, Deborah Miller, Kim Lakin-Smith, and possibly Leigh Kennedy and daughter Elizabeth Priest (along with husband Christopher Priest), who are planning on travelling up for the day in order to be at the launch. I might even persuade Anne Sudworth, whose painting adorns the cover, to show her face as well. 

After that, the book will be on sale in the dealers' room throughout the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay, another attempt to get a cover image up... fingers crossed...


----------

